# How long until AF after ICSI BFN?



## VWilko (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi everyone

Sorry if this has been answered before or it's listed elsewhere but I've not been on FF for long!!

On 20th Aug 2012 I had a BFN following transfer of top grade blast but my AF still hasn't arrived. I stopped the crinone & due to the cramping have been expecting it but nope.  This is our first attempt & wondering if normal due to all the drugs?

Many thanks Vanessa xx


----------



## Here&#039;s Hoping2 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi Vwilko

Thanks for your message on my thread. I am totally devastated, I really thought it would work this time. Not sure whats next. Follow up appointment is 6/9 so we will find out then. 

In response to your question, although I was on different drugs, it took about 2 days after stopping them. Wrote any signs of AF.

Good luck

X


----------

